

Ask HN: share your copyright/patent nightmares with us - mlLK


======
mlLK
Related (or why I'm asking):
[http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/bqcut/ask_rweb_d...](http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/bqcut/ask_rweb_design_for_some_instances_where/)

Related submissions:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aycombinator.com+intitl...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aycombinator.com+intitle%3Acopyright)

------
hxa7241
I would have thought <http://www.techdirt.com/> was one of the richest veins
to mine.

